# Blood with Urine?



## tortoisenerd (Oct 9, 2010)

Trevor peed and pooped at the same time today and with the pee there was a couple drops of very bright red blood on the substrate (but the urine didn't have blood in it--it was separate). He had a healthy vet check up Thursday except for pin worms (he had these last year and they got cleared up and now they are back) which he got started on Panacur for yesterday (four courses of three days each with 10 days in between each course). It was a small amount of blood, he had the vet check up Thursday, and has no symptoms, so I'm curious if it could just be he ingested a piece of aspen and upon excreting it, it caused a bit of bleeding from the anus. 

Can blood with urine ever not be a major health problem? Trying to decide between taking him into the vet on Monday and keeping an eye on it. Everything I see online seems more to be bloody urine and is really bad, but I can't find anything about blood with urine. No he didn't eat anything red lately and I can't think of anything that could explain it (when he had a lot of flowers once his poop was red, but this is very different). The only thing he has in his medical history besides coccidia and pin worms is he passed one stone right after I got him, almost two years ago, which I didn't do anything about besides limit oxalates and increase hydration. There haven't been any dietary or behavior changes lately. Thoughts? Thank you!


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 9, 2010)

Update: Agreeing more with the ingested substrate thing because he pooped about four times today (to my knowledge he went once Monday, twice Thursday at the vet, and then not again until four times today) which leads to he had a mild impaction and its now clear. Still acting normal although now asleep. If it was kidneys the urine would have been tinged, and if its internal bleeding he'd have symptoms, so hopefully its nothing to worry about because we're trying not to worry.


----------



## dmmj (Oct 10, 2010)

so are we thinking he might have cut a piece of intestine and it healed now?


----------



## tortoisenerd (Oct 11, 2010)

I'm not sure...he never had any symptoms and it was only a couple drops of blood so I'm hoping it wasn't anything serious. Can't find any info on this online nor did I get any info in replies, as you can see. I know blood in the urine would be serious (internal bleeding, infection, etc), but I'm hoping this isn't as we're just keeping a really close eye on him for any other symptoms (like lethargy, not eating, pain, etc). My best guess is impaction, due to the constipation and amount of poop he passed after this, and that the blood was bright red (from nearer the anus than the tummy), and that the impaction cleared and poked at something causing the couple drops of blood. Thanks for the support!

Any other thoughts?


----------

